# Blackwater Bay Slam 9/12



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Left out of Nichols boat ramp around 5:45 looking for a good topwater bite.The first spot I stopped at had a bunch of mullet and a 5' gator swimming aronnd but I was only able to hook up with 1 under slot red and a few small specks.Once the sun got up I switched to a mirrodine 17MR and started catching a bunch of small specks with a few keepers mixed in but must were 10''-14''.I moved to a big flat and caught a few more small specks and a 26'' red.Kept dritfing south and caught a few more keeper specks and a 19'' red.Moved spots again and saw some birds diving on some bait so I stopped and casted into it a few times and only caught a small speck,some baby jacks and skipjacks. I started drifting an area I normally catch flounder at.I started using a Z-man jerkshad and with in a few minutes I was hooked up on a door mat.Got it all the way to the boat,picked up the net and the hook pulled loose.It looked to be around 18'' or so.Fished down the bank a little futher and the jerkshad got crushed,I knew right away this wasn't a flounder.After fighting it for a few minutes I saw it was a good size redfish with another one swimming with it.Once it got closer to the boat the other one swam off and I landed the one I had on.Drifted down the bank a little more and caught a 14'' flounder and a few casts later caught another flounder measureing 13''.Then before I left,I caught the redfish with all the spots and the biggest speck of the day that was 19''.Final tally 5 reds 15''-26'' 3 in the slot,20+ specks only about 8 keepers though and 2 flounder.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice haul Alex!:notworthy::notworthy:
I'm thinking about heading out Friday am:whistling:


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Great catch, those are some wild spots on that red.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Dammit!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Excellent day on the water... Early morning with topwater baits in 5' or less water really pays off in BW Bay especially around grassy banks/flats.

Good for you...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Excellent day on the water... Early morning with topwater baits in 5' or less water really pays off in BW Bay especially around grassy banks/flats.
> 
> Good for you...


They just didn't want top water today. Mirrodines and jerkshads your key.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Just for shits & giggles. Go north, as soon as you pass under the I-10 bridge, take a hard right (east), and go directly toward where you see a saw grass bank. Position urself about 50-75' off that bank. Throw Super Spooks or any other topwater that size in the direction of the sawgrass AND out toward open water. As you run this bank, you notice a sunken tree about 50 yards up the bank --- exercise caution here - some (Reds, probably) I've hung here, I couldn't turn and had my hooks straightened out. Toward open water, if you can get around the Lady Fish and/or the Jack Crevalle, you'll limit out on Specs. I'm not sure what holds the fish here, but I have a good day every 2 out of 3 trips here. STARTING AT OR JUST BEFORE FIRST LIGHT UNTIL APPROX. 0800HRS.

Later...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Desert Eagle said:


> Just for shits & giggles. Go north, as soon as you pass under the I-10 bridge, take a hard right (east), and go directly toward where you see a saw grass bank. Position urself about 50-75' off that bank. Throw Super Spooks or any other topwater that size in the direction of the sawgrass AND out toward open water. As you run this bank, you notice a sunken tree about 50 yards up the bank --- exercise caution here - some (Reds, probably) I've hung here, I couldn't turn and had my hooks straightened out. Toward open water, if you can get around the Lady Fish and/or the Jack Crevalle, you'll limit out on Specs. I'm not sure what holds the fish here, but I have a good day every 2 out of 3 trips here. STARTING AT OR JUST BEFORE FIRST LIGHT UNTIL APPROX. 0800HRS.
> 
> Later...


Appreicate the tip I'll give it a try.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Only the application of unparalleled techniques could produce such a fine haul of fish.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

dabutcher said:


> Only the application of unparalleled techniques could produce such a fine haul of fish.


Lol


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Pretty fish man...just started throwing the mirrodine for the first time on my last trip, like it so far.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

nice...

fsu alex, why no PM back?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Great catch, those are some wild spots on that red.


X2!!!! Sweeeeeeeet!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

barefoot said:


> Great catch, those are some wild spots on that red.


x3! that would be a cool looking mount.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Alex have you figured out that beast of a boat yet? I'm ready to lean sensai. !


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Alex, you should be more careful when taking pictures of your fish. The background in each picture gives away your exact location. I recommend in the future that you white out all of the background, including your feet. You will also want to white out the fish's eyes because they reflect your location like a mirror. When all else fails you can white out the lure in the fish's mouth. That will fool folks every time.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Alex, you should be more careful when taking pictures of your fish. The background in each picture gives away your exact location. I recommend in the future that you white out all of the background, including your feet. You will also want to white out the fish's eyes because they reflect your location like a mirror. When all else fails you can white out the lure in the fish's mouth. That will fool folks every time.


Your right, I should be more careful. Lol.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

got me.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Is Nichols boat ramp the same as snapper ave?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bo its on Bain rd in Milton 
I'm going there in the yak tomorrow morn


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow oxbeast.The bite was pretty slow today.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Only the application of unparalleled techniques could produce such a fine haul of fish.


:notworthy::notworthy:

I'll take blind luck anyday:whistling:


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Nice spots on that red!


----------



## DougBaker (Feb 9, 2012)

Does it matter what color mirrodine 17MR you were using?


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I think it does because when dabutcher and I fish together we always use a different color from each other. Sometimes the color he's using is getting more bites or vica versa. Over all I think the silver side with the blue back has been the most productive.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Y'all need to try the large 3-hook Pink Lightening topwater from Academy. You may need yo swap out the hooks for a stronger one but they work well. Top and bottom are pink w/ silver sides...


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

It's hard to top a super spook. I catch a TON of fish on them.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fsu alex said:


> I think it does because when dabutcher and I fish together we always use a different color from each other. Sometimes the color he's using is getting more bites or vica versa. Over all I think the silver side with the blue back has been the most productive.


No doubt that on our last trip the fish wanted the silver with a blue back. The silver with a black back and orange belly has also produced some nice fish like the one in the video.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I AGREE in the Super Spooks. I use 'em regularly. But I have had hooks on those bent, as well


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Are the spooks top water or what?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Spooks, Spook Juniors, and Super Spooks are topwater baits made by Heddon. Good lures. Check Academy Sports...


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I've never used them before but mostly use mirror lures. I will make sure I pick me up a couple today. Do you have a preference on spoons or do you even use them? I watched a show today where they were using jig heads and dead shrimp. Have you ever tried that here? They were in La. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I use silver and gold spoons regularly. As a matter of fact, I caught 5 very nice Gaftop Sail Catfish a couple of weeks ago using a silver spoon. I also use H&H tackle popping corks with artificial shrimp tied on about 18" below the cork. Each of these methods have worked well with me - but the fish must be there and feeding. Watch for birds hitting the eater, schooling baitfish, water eruptions, etc., and fish around these areas. Also, fish shallow waters (especially in early mornings) bordered with sawgrass banks. 

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Already looking forward to the trip. Thanks


----------

